# Beef Brisket



## Cook60 (Nov 20, 2020)

OK, I'll admit it.  We've been smoking for several years now, but never a beef brisket.  This will be our first.  I'm also new to this forum.  So happy to have found this.

Here's my question:
First of all, it's only a 4lb.er.  Second we will be doing it along side ribs.  Now we have ribs down pat, but never have done any kind of beef with it.  I know my little guy will dry out doing it the whole time on the smoker given its size.  Would it be a good idea to do 1 hour on the smoker to get a good shot of smoke, then bring it in and finish in the oven wrapped, where I have full control over the time and temp?  I know it won't have a good crust, but I mainly just want to give it a bit of a real smoke taste that you can't get in the oven.   Any thoughts?  Planning on doing this Thanksgiving next week since we had an early turkey already.


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 20, 2020)

When I did a smaller on like that I injected with a bit of beef broth and it didn't dry out.  I also wrapped with a small amount of beef broth and beer as well about 1\2 way through.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm guessing you have the flat muscle (aka first cut) and it might not have much of a fat cap on it?  It's totally doable if you give it 2.5 hours or so of smoke time and to get some color, then wrap or put into a roasting pan to braise it tender.  I agree about injecting, and adding some beefy broth for the covered step.  I like a bed of raw onions to set the brisket on.  Here is the color I get when using this method, this is the point muscle, but will give you the general idea.








Here is a chuck roast done the same way but finished in a Dutch oven.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 20, 2020)

First, welcome to the site. Second, is it a flat or a point? I'm also sorry to say that an hour isn't going to give it much of a smoke flavor. 

Here's basically a foolproof way of smoking small briskets from 

 SmokinAl






						BRISKET FLAT, MY WAY
					

It's no secret that a lot of folks have a problem smoking a small well trimmed brisket flat. I to had my struggles for a while, but a couple of years ago I found this method and have been using it ever since. So I would like to share my method with all of you. If you already are successful...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Chris


----------



## Cook60 (Nov 20, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> I'm guessing you have the flat muscle (aka first cut) and it might not have much of a fat cap on it?  It's totally doable if you give it 2.5 hours or so of smoke time and to get some color, then wrap or put into a roasting pan to braise it tender.  I agree about injecting, and adding some beefy broth for the covered step.  I like a bed of raw onions to set the brisket on.  Here is the color I get when using this method, this is the point muscle, but will give you the general idea.
> 
> View attachment 471704
> 
> ...


----------



## Cook60 (Nov 20, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> I'm guessing you have the flat muscle (aka first cut) and it might not have much of a fat cap on it?  It's totally doable if you give it 2.5 hours or so of smoke time and to get some color, then wrap or put into a roasting pan to braise it tender.  I agree about injecting, and adding some beefy broth for the covered step.  I like a bed of raw onions to set the brisket on.  Here is the color I get when using this method, this is the point muscle, but will give you the general idea.
> 
> View attachment 471704
> 
> ...


Sorry, still new to the forum.  I don't really know what I have, but I bought this little guy for 1/2 price (although it is a black Angus) because of the sell-by date.  I just threw it in to the freezer when I got home.  I do have a wonderful smother from a  long gone aunt that called for chili sauce, chopped celery, dried onion soup and a can of beer near end that I planned on finishing the cook time covered.  So it sounds like I'm on the right track. Thanks.  BTW, the chuck looks scrumptious.


----------



## Cook60 (Nov 21, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> First, welcome to the site. Second, is it a flat or a point? I'm also sorry to say that an hour isn't going to give it much of a smoke flavor.
> 
> Here's basically a foolproof way of smoking small briskets from
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing great info from SmokinAl.  This helps me formulate my plan.  The store tag does not say what it is other than CAB and the weight.  However, it looks to me like a flat with little to no fat cap.  I think it was cut from a larger brisket out of a bag.  Hubby does the smoking, I do the prep and direct!  Between the two of us, we have muddled threw some pretty incredible smoke sessions!  Each time gets a little  easier and more predictable until we decide to do something we've never done before.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 21, 2020)

CAB is Certified Angus Beef, which means the rancher follows certain guidelines when raising the steers.  The steer will still get a USDA grade, but CAB is desirable over non-CAB Angus.


----------



## Watchinfire (Nov 27, 2020)

Hello! Until the COVID I was just the opposite of y’all - lots of brisket but no pork of any kind to speak of, thankfully that has changed the past 6 months or so. A 4.5 lb flat should smoke in about the same amount of time as a full rack of spare ribs, using a stick burner.  I put my ribs on at hr 4 of a 9lb brisket and then wrap both at hr 8, brisket in pink, unwaxed butcher paper, ribs in foil. They both finish at about the same time. My meat hits smoke saturation and seals up about hr 6 with a course salt and pepper rub. Bottom line - it’s all good! Since Thanksgiving was yesterday, I’m curious how it turned out?


----------

